# 7D Questions



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there a way to lock images? For example, If I take 100 shots at an event can I chimp and lock/save a selected 10 photos and delete the rest? 

Also there are 2 settings for jpg L, the icons are different. One is a smooth arch and one is jagged. What/Is there a difference?


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you read through the Manual?


----------



## LCCphoto (Oct 8, 2012)

The L with the smooth edge will give you a file size of about 5.0 ang allowing you to shoot about  370 images . The L with rough edges will give a file size of 2.5 and about 740 images on a 2g memory card . And to lock the pictures go into your menu and look for protect images and you can select the ones you want to protect while deleting the rest


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 8, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Is there a way to lock images? For example, If I take 100 shots at an event can I chimp and lock/save a selected 10 photos and delete the rest?



When reviewing photos, press the Q button and you'll be able to enable protection for that photo.



> Also there are 2 settings for jpg L, the icons are different. One is a smooth arch and one is jagged. What/Is there a difference?



Jpg L means large size, which refers to the actual number of pixels in the image.  The curvy/jagged icons indicate the amount of compression.  Jagged means more compression, and lower image quality.  However, chances you'll see any noticeable difference are slim unless you plan on doing anything more than basic image editing.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 8, 2012)

I had. Feeling that the lines meant something along with compression. I couldn't figure out why there were 2 jpg L. 

No I didn't read the manual. I joined a forum for a reason.


----------



## Dao (Oct 8, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> No I didn't read the manual. I joined a forum for a reason.



You are so nice, you join the forum to give us a chance to read the manual for you. Thanks!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 8, 2012)

Another question I have that I am confused about is when I shoot jpg the resolution comes out at 72 and the file is 72 x 48. If I shoot raw the resolution is 240 and the file size is 21.6 x 14.4. Whats the best jpg quality setting? I can't imagine that the 7D would only shoot at 72 res with 8fps and 18mp. Did I miss something?

FYI - I did read the manual but its not exactly clear with what I am looking for. I am looking for users who know this camera.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any way of changing the jpg resolution?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 9, 2012)

I called CPS. They told me that the resolution of 72 is just a place holder. There had to be a value of something. Take a pic, then scale it down n watch it be tac sharp. Original size is like 6ft.


----------

